# California Zephyr Crowded?



## Kim (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello, my father and I will be getting on the Zephyr Thursday in Osceola Iowa heading to Chicago. I was just wondering how busy the train normally is and if we will be able to get seats together? I bought reserved upper level, and since we are on the tail end of the journey, want sure if there would be seats together.

thanks!!


----------



## chakk (Sep 14, 2016)

Since we are past Labor Day, this train may well be entering its period of fewer passengers in both coach and sleeper. BUT -- during the off season, the train consist is often reduced from 3 coaches to 2 coaches. So, I suppose that it is possible that there may not be an empty seat for two passengers to sit together.

If you find that to be the case, ask the conductor for assistance, or spend much of your time sitting together in the Sightseer Lounge Car.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 14, 2016)

The good news is that as of yesterday, the CZ was still running three coaches while only including two sleepers. My guess is the coach car attendant will find two seats together for you. If not, you can go to the sightseer lounge. After Denver and the Rockies, there are usually good seats in the lounge or at a table in the lounge.


----------



## KmH (Sep 14, 2016)

Yep, high season is done for this year and fewer passengers are riding the train compared to a month ago.

Basically the number of passengers on the train is going to decline after Denver.

So I too bet the Train Attendant - Coach (TAC) or the Conductor will have no trouble being able to assign you and your father adjoining seats.


----------

